

Show HN: Instastrm - Instagram Live Photo Stream - falseto

Please review my week-end project. Instastrm is a live streaming of images from Instagram by photo tags. You can enter or select a photo tags from the popular ones and Instastrm will create a live stream of recently uploaded images from the Instagram server. Check it out here: http://instastrm.com
======
flexxaeon
nice job and congrats on delivering.

might want to scale the images so they fit within your display div. at the
moemnt they get cuto ff at the bottom/right by (i assume) the overflow:hidden
so that the full image doesn't display

~~~
falseto
Hi thanks, I think I did the overflow:hidden on purpose to not shrink or
stretch the images. Thank you for noticing it.

~~~
flexxaeon
good idea for keeping your layout intact, just need to control the image size
so we can see the whole thing. should be pretty easy with instagram images
since they all the same dimensions

------
twog
clickable <http://instastrm.com>

